# my cat hurt a baby bird



## ggggggggggggggg (Sep 24, 2008)

my cat got a baby bird its wing is broken i can see the bone poking thru skin i called the only lady i can find here in hudson flordia that spca said to call she is not answering her phone i wrapped the bird in toliet paper and scotched tape the toliet paper together i read post after post i dont know how to wrap a wing and cant find a how to im sure you have one somewhere i put a dulited solution of betadine on the wound and wraped him in tp as i said before it will take water by eyedropper eyes are bright and clear its wraped in a towel and in a box im still waiting for the sky harbor wildlife people to call any thing else i can do???? thanks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ggggggggggggggg said:


> my cat got a baby bird its wing is broken i can see the bone poking thru skin i called the only lady i can find here in hudson flordia that spca said to call she is not answering her phone i wrapped the bird in toliet paper and scotched tape the toliet paper together i read post after post i dont know how to wrap a wing and cant find a how to im sure you have one somewhere i put a dulited solution of betadine on the wound and wraped him in tp as i said before it will take water by eyedropper eyes are bright and clear its wraped in a towel and in a box im still waiting for the sky harbor wildlife people to call any thing else i can do???? thanks


What kind of baby bird is it?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I found these two people.


Clearwater, FL 
Angie Jones (727)687-1080 

Permits: State(2000) 
Species: small_mammals large_mammals RVS birds waterfowl raptors 
Comments: I work for Lowry Park Zoo(813)935-8552 x220Ask for Angie or Judy 


Largo, FL 
Julie LeBlanc (727) 481-3048 



Comments: Only rehab Pigeons and non-native Doves


----------



## ggggggggggggggg (Sep 24, 2008)

*im not sure here is one picture*










i dont have car and have sick husband so no money for vet will it really die in 48 hrs from cat saliva? lowery park zoo gave me more numbers to call great help thanks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

yes, cat bites/scratches can be deadly and it can happen quickly. I'm not sure it that's a pigeon or not. I hope the rehabbers will call you back. Without transportation and not being able to get to a vet, I don't know how you would get antibiotics. 
Have you tried calling some local vets to see if anyone will help you?


----------



## ggggggggggggggg (Sep 24, 2008)

called all the numbers lowery park zoo gave me left messages they have not returned my call will try vets thanks what can i feed it ?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ggggggggggggggg said:


> called all the numbers lowery park zoo gave me left messages they have not returned my call will try vets thanks what can i feed it ?


Well, that's the problem, I'm not SURE what kind of bird it is. Can you take another picture? Stand back a little more so that it's a bit clearer? 
Do you have a baby cereal by chance?


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

i'm no expert, but that doesn't look like a pigeon to me.

over the summer i rehabbed a baby robin that had been pulled out of it's nest by a cat, and the little guy had a HUGE gash on his back. luckily, i still had pain meds and antibiotics left over from trooper, so i scaled down the dosage, and medicated him. cleaned the wound and him too. fed him EXACT baby bird food about every three to four hours, and when he started poking at the big birds food, scaled it back until he went outiside and off on his own. that was a success story ONLY because i knew what to do and how, and had the proper stuff on hand.

i think the little one's gonna need anti.biotics AND a rehabbers care, otherwise....well?  

if you could find a nature center that would take the baby, that would be the best thing at this point. or if you could find someone in your area thru maybe craigslist or something, that could come get him and take care of him? if i was close by, i would be there in a heartbeat if i read something like this on craigslist.....try it, it's worth a shot.


----------



## ggggggggggggggg (Sep 24, 2008)

thanks for the craigs list idea found a place to take it thanks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ggggggggggggggg said:


> thanks for the craigs list idea found a place to take it thanks


WHOO HOO!! That's great. If you can, let us know what they say about it. Thanks so much for trying to help the little guy.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

So glad you found somewhere to take the little guy - honestly it looks like some type of sparrow to me (stripes on the head and kind of "running through" the eye)... but just a guess. Please keep us posted! And thank you so much for rescueing & finding care!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Many thanks for rescuing this bird. I agree that it looks like some species of sparrow. Hope you will let us know how it does.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gotta disagree  That's not a sparrow beak on that one .. the beak and eye as well as the head shape looks like a Mourning Dove, but the rest of the coloration is wrong for Mourning Dove. I don't know what it is, but I'm pretty sure it's not a Sparrow.

Terry


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I agree with Terry it is a mourning Dove. The pic makes it look like the beak is shorter than it really is. 

Cindy


----------



## BradleyGarden (Aug 30, 2008)

A wild guess - perhaps it is a robin? Here is a picture of one that I rescued a few years ago....(just moved picture to my album - too big to leave in thread - sorry)


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

another wild guess. a migrant?? perhaps a philadelphia vireo?? If so it would be the size of a sparrow. I don't think the rescuer said it's size as yet. we really need a better picture.


----------

